
First Look: How Penguin Will Reinvent Books With iPad:UK - gr366
http://paidcontent.co.uk/article/419-first-look-how-penguin-will-reinvent-books-with-ipad/
======
ndl
Months ago, I attended an entrepreneurship talk at which the speaker argued
that the textbook and journalism industries would die as the scarcity of these
media ended.

One week ago, I attended a talk by an editor at one of the major US
publishers. He said they'd been searching for a way to modernize but didn't
have a response to my mention of the previous event.

Looks like the type of problem with plenty of money for new models, much like
the music industry today.

------
gr366
Don't look now, but what's going to be the must-have _educational_ toy for
next holiday season?

